# Honda GC190 Thrust washer location



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

I just put a new rod in my GC190 and thought there was a little play in the crank side to side.

Then I found a washer that goes inside of the engine on the crank. Now I could go right ahead and start this thing like it sits instead of ripping the WHOLE THING DOWN AGAIN!

But that doesn't seem to wise.....Can anyone help me by giving me a clue as to where on the crank this washer sits?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a washer that goes on the crankshaft between the timing belt and sump. It's there to keep the timing belt from coming off the shaft. The washer has a slight bevel to it, make sure the bevel is facing away from the belt, when installed.


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you for the response!

I'd like to ask another question...

When installing the flywheel & screwing the center bolt back down, Does the bolt stay even with the shaft or is there 1-3 threads visible after it's torqued?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't say with 100% confidence as I never really paid much attention to it. I believe the nut when torqued, will be down a few threads past the top of the shaft.


----------

